

Sublime text 2.0.2 build 2221 is now available - thpoul
http://www.sublimetext.com/2

======
FireBeyond
Glad to see some of the complaints about dead-end development have at least
been partly addressed by the back porting of bug fixes.

------
jameswyse

      "Improved minimap click behavior."
    

Nice. The way it currently works is useless, it never seems to end up anywhere
near where I clicked!

------
OrsenPike
Nice to see bug fixes from ST3 back ported. Shame that the load speed
improvements are not though :(

